
British Airways Plane Bound for Germany Accidentally Lands in Scotland - tin7in
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2019-03-25/mix-up-british-airways-plane-lands-in-scotland-not-germany
======
PhilWright
The plane was not bound for Germany, it took off intending to go to Scotland
and indeed went straight there and landed. The pilot was given the previous
days schedule by mistake. A simple mistake that no doubt caused consternation
to the passengers and great embarrassment to the airline.

The plane did not 'accidentally' land in the wrong place. The headline makes
it sound like the pilot turned left instead of right and was surprised to be
in Scotland instead of Germany.

